

12 Companies Hiring Developers in Boston - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/07/21/12-companies-hiring-developers-in-boston/

======
earthaid
We're new to town, but we're already hiring like woah in our new office in
downtown Boston.

In particular, we're currently highlighting two clutch roles for a Ruby on
Rails Engineer and a Data Engineer.

We were recently named to Fast Company's Top 10 Most Innovative Companies in
Energy. We're newly venture-backed, we've been called "the killer app for
energy efficiency" ( <http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been featured
in publications such as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ), TechCrunch,
The New York Times ( <http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ).

To learn more about our very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, fun
company culture, and small arsenal of office helicopter drones, check out:
<http://www.earthaidjobs.com>, and send us an e-mail at jobs at earthaid dot
net

------
ynniv
We're in a period of open ended hiring at TripAdvisor. If you're interested in
travel+Facebook, or travel+mobile, or possibly just like traveling... contact
details in my profile.

Some of what we do:

<http://www.facebook.com/instantpersonalization/>

[http://tech.tripadvisor.com/2011/02/augmented-reality-on-
ipa...](http://tech.tripadvisor.com/2011/02/augmented-reality-on-ipad-
project.html)

<http://apps.facebook.com/tripadvisortravelmap/>

<http://www.whereivebeen.com/>

------
far33d
Add Zynga to the list as well. We're building the next generation of social
games from Central Square in Cambridge. If you are into games, this is the
best place in Boston to work right now.

Great team, great opportunity.

My email is in my profile.

------
fader
Canonical is pretty much always hiring and is an amazing place to work. Most
of the jobs are actually home-based, but we have an office in Lexington that's
specified for a few of them (and certainly available for anyone who wants to
be in an office). It's not downtown Boston, but it is an easy reverse commute.

<http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/overview>

[https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=CANO...](https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/jobSearch.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=86)

------
gregdetre
Add Memrise to the list!

We just charged happily out of TechStars Boston, and we’re eagerly looking for
people to join our team of neuroscientists, Grandmasters of Memory and
software developers to help us reinvent learning:

\- Python/Django

\- lots of jQuery

\- iOS

Hit me up at greg@memrise.com

Shout out if you're in New York (and potentially remote) too!

------
ehynds
Brightcove is also hiring a RoR dev, a front-end architect, and many other
software engineering positions:
<http://www.brightcove.com/en/company/careers>. hollar at me.

------
okkfan
Add Adverplex, we're a tech-driven startup incubator in Kendall Square. Always
looking for entrepreneurial engineers who know Python and/or Ruby.

<http://www.adverplex.com/>

------
necrecious
I am looking for a first technical hire for a bootstrapped startup with
thousands of paying subscribers.

<http://www.alwaysontechnologies.com/jobs/>

------
200902
Cyrus Innovation is hiring in downtown Boston for a small Agile/XP team
working with Java/Groovy:

<http://cyrusinnovation.com/workplace>

------
gregdetre
Oh, and pythonistas should check out Django Zoom (Heroku for Django) - they
sit about 50 yards away in Dogpatch, and they offer an amazing 1-click deploy
for Django.

------
vonkow
We got a few positions open over at The Boston Globe/Boston.com, you can find
them on monster.com or the NYT's job section.

